
Arguments in favor of remdesivir for treating SARS-CoV-2 infections - partingshots
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0924857920300832
======
100ideas
Very cool article summarizing potential of remdesivir as potential therapeutic
vs Covid19. Submitted 16-Feb-2020, published 6-Mar-2020, and as of today
15-Mar-2020, it is the third-most-recently published article about remdesivir
vs covid19 as indexed by google scholar [1].

interesting notes: remdesivir was given to the first reported covid19 patient
in the usa under a compassionate use exception. Impossible to say if it
helped, but the patient's condition did improve the next day.

> "Treatment with intravenous remdesivir (a novel nucleotide analogue prodrug
> in development) was initiated on the evening of day 7 (illness day 11), and
> no adverse events were observed in association with the infusion." [2]

Also see "Therapeutic options for the 2019 novel coronavirus (2019-nCoV)" [3]

[1]
[https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&q=remdes...](https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0,5&q=remdesivir+&scisbd=1)

[2]
[https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191](https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa2001191)

[3]
[https://www.nature.com/articles/d41573-020-00016-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/d41573-020-00016-0)

~~~
100ideas
the following article, published 13 Feb 2020, provides an exhaustive list of
potential covid19 therapeutics, including remdesivir and a variety of other
antivirals.

Zhang, L, Liu, Y. Potential interventions for novel coronavirus in China: A
systematic review. J Med Virol. 2020; 1– 12.
[https://doi.org/10.1002/jmv.25707](https://doi.org/10.1002/jmv.25707)

open access via publisher:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/jmv.25707](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1002/jmv.25707))

------
Cantbekhan
It should be noted that Remdesivir is already being actively given to patients
in critical/severe state in several EU countries.

This is outside clinical trials.

See a compilation of updated guidelines I submitted yesterday.

These are the guidelines for Belgium, France, Italy, Switzerland and the
Netherlands.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22574183)

Or for direct link

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200314093143/https://epidemio....](https://web.archive.org/web/20200314093143/https://epidemio.wiv-
isp.be/ID/Documents/Covid19/COVID-19_InterimGuidelines_Treatment_ENG.pdf)

France is clearly pushing Remdesivir while others seem to consider it mainly
for severe to critical cases. Surprisingly France is also somewhat dropping
the cheap chloroquine option in favor of Remdesivir and Lopinavir/ritonavir.

